# November 2011 POTM



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It's everyone's favorite time of the month again! We are now taking entries for this months Photo of the Month contest. Last month's winner was Grogan, who I politely ask to take this month off so as to give others a chance to win. Anyone else is able to and encouraged to send me your favorite picture of any of your fish that you took. Just be sure to upload your picture to any picture hosing site, and PM me the link. We need at least eight photos for this contest to take place, but only ten are allowed. Submit early!



Picture Rules:

1. Pictures should be taken by you.
2. Pictures must be of tanks that YOU own.
3. Pictures cannot be edited in any other way than cropping or adjusting the white-balance.
4. Contrast and saturation editing is prohibited.


Submission Rules:

1. PMs must be received by me by midnight 11-22-2011.
2. PMs must include the following: common name of subject, scientific name of subject, and a working link to the photo.
3. PMs must be titled "Your-Username's November POTM Entry".


For example, 












Thanks for reading, and get your camera's out!


Also, if anyone wants to be a sponsor for this contest, PM me. We'll already be having at least one, but it would be cool to have a sponsor for the top three photos!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Dang and I have a good pic too  lol I'm one of the sponsors so competing doesn't make much sense anyways. Good luck to all you photographers! Let's see some cool pics.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

PM me about sponsoring Grogan.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Entry sent.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Entry received. :fun:


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Definitely will have one for you tomorrow sometime.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll get some pics tomorrow. Fish are sleeping right now


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Does it have to be fish? I have some great ones of newts that have fish cameos.

PS snapped a GREAT one of my female paddletail newt with her latest catch.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It doesn't have to be fish, but it does have to be aquatic.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

duh! Life aquatic


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Also dimensions were not clear. Mine is wider than it is tall. 

ENTRY UP IN THIS


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

how many fish can be in the picture? Most my pics have the main fish and background fish. Some of my pics have 2-4 main fish.


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Entry sent...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

entry sent.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Entry sent


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

hi, funlad long time no see, i see ur admin now


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

cossie said:


> hi, funlad long time no see, i see ur admin now


Well, someone had to maintain it. That's tough to do when you log in once a month.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> Well, someone had to maintain it. That's tough to do when you log in once a month.


Hey!

Well that's fairly accurate actually.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

bmlbytes said:


> Hey!
> 
> Well that's fairly accurate actually.


I was referring to cossie. He was hardly ever here to manage the POTM contest, which is probably a good thing since funlad is doing a great job.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

funlads doing a great job!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks, six submissions so far!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yay! That was fast. Enter people. lol


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I sent one!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Got it! Only room for three more!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Just a reminder: One aspect of this contest is anonymity so you can't figure it out and vote for your best friend, though you could still probably do that anyway LOL. No need to announce that you sent in an entry


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Good point!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

We have three prizes this month! Loha has two more generous food samples, and Grogan will be supplying frozen wild caught salmon.

First place will get first pick, second place will get second pick, and third place will get whatever isn't claimed.

Keep sending in your pictures, as there are only two places remaining!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

So come on people! lets get those last few pics in so we can get this going


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

do you ship the prizes to canada


----------



## bbytes (Nov 11, 2011)

Can an admin update the right sidebar on the website to show the October winner?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

that would be a good idea. Grogan, what type of salmon would they be?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The Admins have tried to update the side pictures, but if I recall, there is a source code error. Long short, they can't be fixed.


----------



## bbytes (Nov 11, 2011)

What they need to do is rename the new picture to the same name as the old one, then upload the file. No source code issues then!

Plus, they have been updated before. I was doing the POTM when they updated it last.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's a possibility. That would only work if the pictures were stored on our server though, otherwise we cannot rename them.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Sure is, the POTM picture is 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/images/potm/april2010.jpg


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll talk to Salt or Osiris then.

There is only one spot left! Submit your entries now!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Took some pictures today so I'll send you one within the next 30 minutes or so


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Betta man said:


> that would be a good idea. Grogan, what type of salmon would they be?


Coho salmon (silver) I was eating some smoked salmon for lunch today actually. Its good stuff, and I have lots of it. I keep posting a pic of our huge catch of salmon but there is alot of blood...and Im sure there are some sensitive fish people on here that would get offended. So just picture me with 36 silver salmon on the deck of our boat.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

All spots filled, thanks everyone! There will be a poll up the 22nd.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Why not chuck the poll up now? There is no real reason to delay if all the spots are filled. I'm so excited to see all the photos, I have so much trouble taking good shots in my tank.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Ponera said:


> Why not chuck the poll up now? There is no real reason to delay if all the spots are filled. I'm so excited to see all the photos, I have so much trouble taking good shots in my tank.


+1. Let's have the poll now.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

+2, but it's up to funlad.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll try to have one up tonight, but if not, I'll have one up tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

cool! good job!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I was just wondering, but how big are the cohos? We have chinooks.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yay good. I hate waiting for it


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Guys, be patient. It takes a lot of work to take every image, resize them properly, rename them, upload them to a photo service, create a poll, link every image, type the names of all the fishes, and record which picture belongs to which member.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks bmlbytes. I have all of the pictures resized to fit on most computer screens and I know who's everyone's is, I just need to open the thread and link everything. Sadly, I can't get the poll up tonight. I've been falling asleep all afternoon, and I'm sure I'll mess something up. Tomorrow though, I promise!


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Thanks bmlbytes. I have all of the pictures resized to fit on most computer screens and I know who's everyone's is, I just need to open the thread and link everything. Sadly, I can't get the poll up tonight. I've been falling asleep all afternoon, and I'm sure I'll mess something up. Tomorrow though, I promise!


I just realized your name is funLAD not funland. Apparently I am a lazy reader when it's not in latin. Can I still call you funland or is that really awkward for everyone?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Ponera said:


> I just realized your name is funLAD not funland. Apparently I am a lazy reader when it's not in latin. Can I still call you funland or is that really awkward for everyone?


Pretty awkward for everyone.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

platies pwn said:


> Pretty awkward for everyone.


So is that a yellow light or...?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lol. Ponera, I thought the same thing. Hahaha. I'm such a fail.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I haven't even noticed, so go right on ahead if you want!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Guys, what does "+1" mean?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It basically means "I agree".


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

So +2 is... I doubly agree?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

No, just I agree. It's like "Me too!" and "Me Three!". +2 and +3. :lol:


----------

